# Leaves turning translucent and dyieng



## Aquaholic (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a 20 gal tank setup with Hygrophila difformis in it. It was doing well for a while but is now having problems. After the first few leaves came out when I planted it in the substrate, a mixture of gravel and Flourite, all of a sudden they started turning translucent and dyieng off. I was thinking it might be an iron deficiancy so I bought some Seachem iron additive and started dosing 1mL per day but have still not seen any improvement. I really love hope someone can help me understand what is going on.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If it is the new growth that is coming out translucent, then you have the lights on for 24 hours. If it is old growth that is dying, then there could be many other causes---something toxic is more likely, because old leaves turning translucent and dying is not any of the known nutrient deficiency symptoms.

I have troubles with these words, too. I finally looked them up in a dictionary: 


Dye, dyed, dyeing---to impart a new color to some object
Die, died, dying---to pass from physical life
Die, died, dieing---to cut or shape with a die.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Element / Leaves to first show deficiency / Symptom

Nitrogen/ Old/ Leaves turn yellowis Older leaves die quickly in extreme deficiencies.

Iron/ New/ Leaves grow in pale or yellow Greenish nerves enclosing yellow leaf tissue
First seen in fast growing plants 

Potassium/ Old/ Pinholes appear in older leaves, and slowly enlarge Yellow areas
Withering of leaf edges and tips

Calcium/ New/ Distorted leaf growth cupped leavestwisted and bent leaves, twisted and short roots. Damage and die off of growing points. Yellowish leaf edges
I have seen an extreme Calcium deficiency which resulted in a sword plant where new leaves were growing in almost completely white. 

Magnesium / Old/ Yellow spots
Often appears similar to iron deficiency since mg deficiency prevents a plant from properly using iron.
Yellowing of old leaves starting from edges while major veins remain green.

Boron / New/ Dead shoot tips, new side shoots also die. Brittle stems Similar to calcium

Sulfur/ New/ Similar to nitrogen deficiency

Manganese/ New/ Dead yellowish tissue between leaf nerves 

Copper/ New/ Dead leaf tips and withered edges 

Zinc/ Old/ Yellowish areas between nerves, Starting at leaf tip and edges

Molybdenum/ Old/ Yellow spots between leaf nerves, then brownish areas along edges. 
Inhibited flowering 

Phosphorus/ Old/	Stunted growth. Sometimes leaves become darker green
Also symptoms can be similar to nitrogen deficiency 

Signs of trace element deficiencies:
Boron: Death of stem and root apical meristem, leaves twisted, young tissue most affected
Cobalt: Used for nitrogen fixation, same as nitrogen deficiency signs (stunted growth)
Copper: Young leaves dark green, twisted, wilted, tip remains alive
Manganese: Chlorosis of young leaves, with smallest veins remaining green, necrosis between veins
Molybdenum: Chlorosis, twisting, death of young leaves
Zinc: Reduced leaf size, shortened internodes, chlorosis, spotted leaves, older leaves most affected
Nickel: lack of germination or seed formation, required for iron absorption


I copied and pasted this, so sorry about the mess. It sounds like calcium deficiency. Get some Equilibrium or similar product for boosting mineral content.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Before you start searching for the deficiency I suggest reviewing your fertilizing schedule. You should be dosing nitrates, potassium, and phosphates - those are the major nutrients the plants need, once they have a carbon supply from either CO2 or Excel. Then they need a balanced mix of trace elements, which includes iron. If you are doing all of that, then consider other possible deficiencies.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

This person may be from an area of the country (or world) that has little Ca and Mg in the water source - like my tap water. Dosing Macros first (which BTW are included in the list of possible deficiencies) could result in the plants dying; as they appear to be now.

Better questions are: what is your tap water like and what is your dosing regime and lighting?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

It could be that the plant was grown emersed. I bought mine emersed, and the leaves turned translucent and then fell off. Even the new leaves that grew died. Now though it is all replaced by submersed growth and is a weed. So it may not be a nutrients problem.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Sep 3, 2004)

Gonna have to print out that list. may help withsome of my problems im sure to have in future


----------

